# My start collection



## bricki (Dec 4, 2011)

*Paphiopedilum*
Bellatulum
Charlesworthii 
Concolor 
Concolor longisepalum 
Concolor striatum
Delenatii
Exul 
Gratrixianum
Green complex
Godefroyae 
Henryanum
Hirsutissimum 
Honey
Insigne
Niveum
Noid
Philippinense x Paphiopedilum leucochilum
Spec. 
Villosum

Some vandas, aerides, rhyncostylis, bulbophyllums, dendrobiums and phals included too


----------



## wojtek (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice start, but definitely you need some Phrags


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to the club from Luxembourg!!!! You have a very nice slipper selection already!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from NYC. Hoefully you will have some photos to share.


----------



## John M (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome from Canada, Bricki! This is a great forum.....you'll enjoy spending time here!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2011)

You have a nice collection Bricki -- we are a great group of enablers, and your collection will certainly grow!


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, nice slipper collection you have. 

Greetings from the Netherlands


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 4, 2011)

howdy


----------



## jjkOC (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome from sunny California!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 4, 2011)

:clap::clap:NICE! 
WELCOME to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2011)

That's a big start!


----------



## bricki (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you all !!!
Very hot welcome !
But I have a question about medium mix... 
I can find here bark, perlite, vermiculite, charcoal, expanded clay aggregate.
Can I make a medium for all my paphs with these ingredients? 
And in what proportions? Or something is missing??? 
I know that the universal mix don't exist, but anyway I must repot soon all the plants! 
Thanks!


----------

